

Why you should stay away from Appcelerator Titanium - ra
http://usingimho.wordpress.com/2011/06/14/why-you-should-stay-away-from-appcelerators-titanium

======
jeffclark
We experienced similar issues while making the iPhone app for
<http://www.playlookit.com>. My partner wrote the same kind of blog post:
[http://tannerburson.com/2011/04/03/Thoughts-on-
Appcelerator-...](http://tannerburson.com/2011/04/03/Thoughts-on-Appcelerator-
Titanium.html)

Buggy, not very well documented, and an incredibly weak community.

I can't help but agree with you.

